# will CBT tapes for anxiety work for ibs?



## Sheils75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am currently undergoing CBT therapy for anxiety/depression. Do you think this will help with IBS or does it have to be IBS specific? thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Reducing the anxiety by itself may help reduce some of the IBS symptoms.The techniques are the same, but if you can find the thoughts or behaviors that seem to be specific to the IBS that will help more than just focusing on the ones that make your anxiety worse.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi and welcome!You mention CBT tapes in your title - Kathleen is right in that CBT for anxiety can be helpful for IBS as these are certainly inter-related.But I am wondering if you "mean" hypnotherapy - as that should be gut-specific to fully address all IBS symptoms including anxiety - I am not aware of specific CBT tapes - these two treatment methods, while similar in nature, are different - CBT requires active thought, while hypnotherapy addresses the subconscious mind and not "active" thought is required... hope that helps a bit! take care.


----------

